# انسان



## Vanishing_Son (13 مارس 2016)

*سلام ونعمة للجميع

بقالى كتير مجتش هنا والناس اللى تعرفنى عارفه انى عامل زى اسرائيل يوم اجى وعشرة مش موجود ويمكن دا جزء من المشكلة.

الموضوع مش كبير بس بالنسبة ليا حياة او موت سورى انا معرفتش احط عنوان للموضوع وممكن اى حد يعدل ويكتب الاسم اللى يليق، نقول المشكلة

اولاً كنت كتبت من فترة كبيرة عن رجوعى للكنيسة و بشكر كل انسان رد عليا
بس للاسف الرجوع كان وقتى ومستمرش كتير،

حاليا انا محتاج النصيحة لكن مش عايزها ادابية (اسف ليكم) بس انا انسان غريب ومريض مش محتاج اعرف الدواء بيتصنع ازاى على قد ما انا محتاج الدواء اكتر
انا حالاً مش فى الكنيسة وبعيد عنها تماماً وحالياً كمان مليش كنيسة احضر فيها (لو حد يعرف كنيسة قريبه من الهرم وفيصل و الدقى ياريت يقولى بس يكون فيها اجتماع كويس مش اجتماع روحى وبس)

الشيطان عامل عروض هايلة جدا بتخلينى مش بخرج من عنده، كل ما افكر ارجع لازم يحصل شىء وابعد.

انا نفسى اكون مسيحى زيكم فعلاً عايز احضر القداس و ادوق الحياة مع ربى انا بقالى سنين مش عارف اعيش يمكن قدام الناس ناجح وكلام عبيط وخلاص لكن انا مش عايز النجاح دا، 
انا عايز ارجع بيتى بقى عايز اكون مع ابويا و فى حضنه عايز اتناول زى زمان 
عايز اسمى يرجع زى ما كل الناس كانت بتقوله، 
انا تعبت من العالم و فى نفس الوقت مش عارف ارجع للكنيسة
كل ما ارجع واحضر اجتماع احس انى اتاخرت اوى الناس بتكلم على حرب الشيطان الفكرية و الصلاة 
و انا داخل قال ايه عايز اتعلم الصلاة لسه (مش اتعلمها انى اقرأ من الاجبية لكن اعيشها زيكم).

انا تعبت من العالم و كل اللى محتاجه منكم بس طريق طريق اقدر اهرب من العالم و اجرى فيه

على رأى ابويا الواحد لما بيعترف بيقلع الجلابية المتوسخه ويلبس الجلابية البيضاء 
انا بقى كل جلابياتى سوداء لابسها قدام العالم عشان يقولوا شياكه انا لابسها عشان مش بتبين البقع و الاوساخ اللى عليها.

محتاج حد يكلمنى يقولى اقرا النهاردة و صلى معايا (دى مشكلة نفسية عندى فى الطريق لابد من رفيق) 
محتاج اكون فى الكنيسة انا بموت فى اليوم الف مره و مش اكون مسيحى زيكم
نفسى ادخل بيت ابويا و افضل جواه 
انا تعبت من الغربة *


----------



## aymonded (13 مارس 2016)

*سلام في محبة ربنا يسوع
أخي الحبيب لكي تتخلص من هذه المشكلة يلزمك أن تحدد هدفك (أنت عايز ايه على وجه التحديد)، بمعنى أن لازم تحدد هدفك الشخصي بعد لما تجلس مع نفسك بهدوء وتشوف انت عايز ايه في حياتك أو الهدف الي عايز توصل له في النهاية ايه هو، لأن من الطبيعي لو كان هناك صياد يبحث عن صيد يقدر يقوت نفسه بيه، فأن خرج يبحث عنه ووجده يظل يطارده وعينه عليه، أما أن تاه الهدف منه وضاعت الرؤيا، ففوراً يتشتت ولا يعلم اين يذهب، مثل لو جدت مجموعة من الذئاب تطارد أرنب بري أن ضاع الأرنب عن عينيها تجد أن كل ذئب سار في طريق مُخالف لأنه لا يرى الهدف أمامه.. وهكذا كل واحد فينا أن لم يعرف ماذا يُريد سيضيع الهدف ولن يعرف إلى أين يذهب.

ومن الأهمية حينما تسير في الطريق الروحي لا تنظر لمستوى الآخرين الروحي، لأن لما بنبدأ بنبدأ في طفولة روحية ثم ننمو، مثل الطفل، والطفل لا يكبر في يوم وليلة بل كل شيء له وقته، وكل واحد بيحيا حسب عمره وسنه الذي لا تتناسب طريقة حياته مع آخر ناضح ونامي، وبالطبع النمو بيختلف من شخص لآخر، واحد ينمو سريعاً والآخر ببطئ لكن الأثنين سائرين في نفس الطريق ولا يوجد عيب، بل على الكل أن يستمر ببساطة قلب وينمو وفق طبيعته حسب عمل الله فيه.

وأعلم أخي الحبيب الصلاة لا تحتاج دروس ولا قوانين، بل تحتاج قلب بسيط في الإيمان، فالصلاة حلاوتها في بساطة ناطقها وقلب قائلها، فكل ما اقدر أن ساعدك به هي خبرتي الشخصية من ناحية الصلاة، لأن حينما نرفع القلب لله ببساطة قلب عن حاجة إليه يستجيب ويكون لها مفعول قوي في الحياة الشخصية، لأن الصلاة لا تقاس بطولها أو عمق كلماتها أو التوسع في معرفتها، بل تقاس على الإيمان العامل بالمحبة فقط، وعلى قدر ما يكون الإنسان بسيط كطفل أمام الله على قدر ما ينال أكثر مما يظن أو يفتكر أو حتى يتخيل أو سمع عن مجد الصلاة وعظمة قوتها.*​


----------



## Vanishing_Son (14 مارس 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *سلام في محبة ربنا يسوع
> أخي الحبيب لكي تتخلص من هذه المشكلة يلزمك أن تحدد هدفك (أنت عايز ايه على وجه التحديد)، بمعنى أن لازم تحدد هدفك الشخصي بعد لما تجلس مع نفسك بهدوء وتشوف انت عايز ايه في حياتك أو الهدف الي عايز توصل له في النهاية ايه هو، لأن من الطبيعي لو كان هناك صياد يبحث عن صيد يقدر يقوت نفسه بيه، فأن خرج يبحث عنه ووجده يظل يطارده وعينه عليه، أما أن تاه الهدف منه وضاعت الرؤيا، ففوراً يتشتت ولا يعلم اين يذهب، مثل لو جدت مجموعة من الذئاب تطارد أرنب بري أن ضاع الأرنب عن عينيها تجد أن كل ذئب سار في طريق مُخالف لأنه لا يرى الهدف أمامه.. وهكذا كل واحد فينا أن لم يعرف ماذا يُريد سيضيع الهدف ولن يعرف إلى أين يذهب.
> 
> ومن الأهمية حينما تسير في الطريق الروحي لا تنظر لمستوى الآخرين الروحي، لأن لما بنبدأ بنبدأ في طفولة روحية ثم ننمو، مثل الطفل، والطفل لا يكبر في يوم وليلة بل كل شيء له وقته، وكل واحد بيحيا حسب عمره وسنه الذي لا تتناسب طريقة حياته مع آخر ناضح ونامي، وبالطبع النمو بيختلف من شخص لآخر، واحد ينمو سريعاً والآخر ببطئ لكن الأثنين سائرين في نفس الطريق ولا يوجد عيب، بل على الكل أن يستمر ببساطة قلب وينمو وفق طبيعته حسب عمل الله فيه.
> ...


*
انكلى العزيز واخويا الكبير
مع احترامى لك كلام حضرتك ليا تعليق بسيط صغير نونو (واسف جدا لو فى اى كلمة هضايق حضرتك)
انا عايز ايه!! انا عايز اكون مسيحى افضل فى الكنيسة اعيش مع ابويا اكون فى حضنه اصلى و اصوم ارنم اسمه
زمان كانوا بينادونى فى كل حتى من اول شغل و مدرستى و الشارع باسم عماد المسيحى دلوقتى كله بيقولى يا عماد
يا عماد وبس اللى عايزه هدفى انى ابقى عماد المسيحى تانى.
وزى ما قولت فى كلامى فى الاول واسف طبعا لو كلامى ضايقك بس فعلا انا مش عايز وعظ انا عايز حياة
سيدى الفاضل الصلاة لا تحتاج لدروس دى شىء انا عارفه لكن انت مفهمتش قصدى لانك عايش فى بيت ابوك مش مرمى برا فى الشارع زى
اللى قصدى عليه وبكل بساطه زى ما انت قولت كدا قطيع الذئاب قطيع مش فرد مش ذئب واحد
اللى عايزه هو انى اعيش مسيحى و مش ببص على قامة حد لكن زى ما انت قولت الطفل لا يكبر فى يوم وليلة
وانا كل اللى حواليا من ناس و كنيسة واشخاص شايفين انى كبرت خلاص مش طفل
اللى محتاجه فعلا صديق يمشى معايا الطريق مرشد روحى يقولى صليت النهارده يسالنى عملت ايه فى يومك كلمت ابوك كام مره
اللى محتاجه شىء كان موجود واختفى 
زمان كان الخدام بيسالوا ويطمنوا ويعرفوا دلوقتى اب اعترافى بقى عنده سكرتيرة بتبعت كروت المعايده فى مواعيدها بالكشوفات
انا طفل زى ما انت بتقول ط%» ^ر1 واعى وعارف الصح من الغلط لكن مش عارف يعيش الصح
عارف زمان انا دوقت حلاوة المسيح دوقت العيشه فى بيت ابويا كنت اسعد انسان دلوقتى مش عارف اروح كنيسة تخيل
بتلكك لاى حد عشان يفتح موضوع فى اسم ربنا عشان اقعد احكى واتكلم واقول للناس ربنا بيحبنا مش جايبنا عبيد
اللى نفسى فيه اجتماع او حتى مكان او حتى صفحة نت اعرف اتكلم فيها عن ابويا و حد يعلمنى ويفهمنى
يا سيدى دا ان خطايا الجهاله عندى اكتر من الخطايا العاديه 
دا انا كنت بصلى و اطلب المشورة من المسيح فى الخطيه واقوله اعملها ولا لا
نفسى ابكى زى ما كنت نفسى اعيش تعبت من العالم
بقيت زى ما ابونا قالى دوقت حلاوة ابويا ومقعدتش معاه و عيشت فى العالم ومش عارف ابقى منه
بقيت منبوذ من كل مكان
*​


----------



## aymonded (14 مارس 2016)

*سلام لك يا محبوب الله والقديسين، ولو اني مش كنت باوعظك خالص، وكمان انا مش زعلان من كلامك ولا هازعل منك نهائياً، ولو ركزت في كلامي هاتلاقيه إرشاد ينفعك ويبني نفسك، فلازم تعرف أن مش في حد هايسألك انت عملت ايه في حياتك الشخصية يا غالي ويسألك صليت والا مش صليت، لأن موضوع الصلاة هو حركة قلب حُرّ عايز الله وبيرفع قلبه في أي وقت وأي ساعة عن احتياج، ربما تحتاج صديق مقرب منك عايش نفس الحياة لتحيا في شركة معه، لكن الشركة مع شخص لا تغني عن الحياة الشخصية في مخدعك.. 

وأن لم تتحرك انت بنفسك في الصلاة لن يدفعك أحد إليها قط، ومش لازم تنتظر أن يبان عليك والناس تناديك باسم مسيحي، لأن الحياة في الخفاء هي دعوة الله للجميع، لأنه مكتوب أن مجد ابنه الملك من الداخل، فالمجد الإلهي بيكسي النفس من الداخل سراً، لأن الله بيزرع الكلمة في القلب في الخفاء ربما الناس تراك كما انت لا شيء فيك مميز لأن الكنز في القلب مدفون داخلياً، بالعكس ربما الناس تقف ضدك وتدخل في حروب، وما أنت فيه الآن هو امتحان الإيمان وصدقه، فعليك ان ترفع قلبك لله على الدوام وتنتظر الرب لكي يتعامل معك...*

*عموماً لو عايز صفحه تفيدك في الإرشاد الروحي ولا تأخذها كوعظ ليك بل للخبرة والحياة وممكن تبنيك وتفيدك كتير هاتجدها هنا:*
https://www.facebook.com/grwcris/​


----------



## soul & life (14 مارس 2016)

اخى العزيز بدون وعظ لانك مش حابه  وكلامى هيكون عملى جدا جدا زى متفضل استاذ ايمن وقالك انت لازم تعرف اولا عاوز ايه وده واضح من كلامك عاوز ترجع فى حضن ابوك وتعيش فى بيته  تمام 
لازم كمان تعرف انت خرجت ليه ؟ بقصد يعنى تعرف الخطية فى حياتك ايه هى ايه سبب بعدك عن المسيح اى شر فعلته بعدك عن ربنا !
اذا عرفت مصدر الخطية وايه هى وبعدت عنها كده يبقا ابتديت فعلا طريق الرجوع لربنا 
ثانيا اخى كلنا بنتعلم مهما كبرنا ومهما عليت قامتنا الروحية كلنا بنتعلم  ازاى تزيد نفسك معرفه اقرا كتير واسأل اكتر ومتتكسفش انك تسأل  انا واحده من الناس دخلت المنتدى هنا عن طريق الصدفة لانى كنت ببحث عن اجابا  لاسئلة بتدور فى ذهنى  وابتديت اسأل واسأل ولسه بسأل وبقرأ اسئلة الاخرين والاجابة عليها وبستفيد ومع الوقت بشعر انى بتعلم وبعرف اكتر

صلى كتير وطول الوقت كلم ربنا كأنك بتكلم صاحبك لانه دايما موجود امامك كلمه واطلب منه المعونة وبصدق وبقلب خاشع وصدقنى فورا هيستجيب 
الرب معك .


----------



## aymonded (14 مارس 2016)

----- *ملحوظة مهمة* -----​ *أخي الحبيب لو انتظرت تلاقي اللي يشجعك على ان تصلي وتعود للكنيسة عمرك لا هاتعود ولا هاتصلي، فمن حين لآخر سيأتي وقت أنك تشتاق لله وللصلاة والرجوع للكنيسة والتناول وقراءة كلمة الله، لكن الاشتياق بعد فترة الإحساس والحاجة إليه هاتعبر لأنك منتظر العودة عن طريق أنك تتعرف عىل شخص يسألك ويشجعك (طبعاً مش غلط في حد ذاته طبعاً، لكن الاتكال عليه هو الغلط الكبير)، لكن الاشتياق اللي عندك ده عمل الله فيك لأنه هو بيحركك نحوه، فقم الآن صلي واطلبه واذهب للقداس في اقرب وقت، ومن المهم زي الأخت العزيزة قالت لك أنك: تذكر من أين سقط وتتب وتعود للأعمال الروحية الأولى التي كنت تعملها.*​


----------



## Vanishing_Son (15 مارس 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *
> سلام لك يا محبوب الله والقديسين، ولو اني مش كنت باوعظك خالص، وكمان انا مش زعلان من كلامك ولا هازعل منك نهائياً، ولو ركزت في كلامي هاتلاقيه إرشاد ينفعك ويبني نفسك، فلازم تعرف أن مش في حد هايسألك انت عملت ايه في حياتك الشخصية يا غالي ويسألك صليت والا مش صليت، لأن موضوع الصلاة هو حركة قلب حُرّ عايز الله وبيرفع قلبه في أي وقت وأي ساعة عن احتياج، ربما تحتاج صديق مقرب منك عايش نفس الحياة لتحيا في شركة معه، لكن الشركة مع شخص لا تغني عن الحياة الشخصية في مخدعك..
> 
> وأن لم تتحرك انت بنفسك في الصلاة لن يدفعك أحد إليها قط، ومش لازم تنتظر أن يبان عليك والناس تناديك باسم مسيحي، لأن الحياة في الخفاء هي دعوة الله للجميع، لأنه مكتوب أن مجد ابنه الملك من الداخل، فالمجد الإلهي بيكسي النفس من الداخل سراً، لأن الله بيزرع الكلمة في القلب في الخفاء ربما الناس تراك كما انت لا شيء فيك مميز لأن الكنز في القلب مدفون داخلياً، بالعكس ربما الناس تقف ضدك وتدخل في حروب، وما أنت فيه الآن هو امتحان الإيمان وصدقه، فعليك ان ترفع قلبك لله على الدوام وتنتظر الرب لكي يتعامل معك...
> ...


*
يا انكلى العزيز انا اسف بس يعنى انا مخى على قدى فا مش عارف افهمك قصدى ايه بالضبط
بس هاحاول اشرح لحضرتك قصدى ايه على قد ما اقدر
انا مش عايز حد يسحبنى للطريق لا انا عايز حد يشاركنى الطريق دا اللى قصدى عليه يعنى عارف كدا زى زمان كان فى نوته روحيه كدا كنا بنكتبها نكتب الاسبوع بالايام ونكتب القراءة و الصلاة والصوم ونشجع بعض دا اللى قصدى عليه يعنى كفايه صباح الخير كفايه عامل ايه مش مستنى حد يسال صليتى ولا لا لكن مستنى حد يقولى امبارح سمعت كلمة تأمل جميل او ايه رايك فى الاية دى 
*​


soul & life قال:


> اخى العزيز بدون وعظ لانك مش حابه  وكلامى هيكون عملى جدا جدا زى متفضل استاذ ايمن وقالك انت لازم تعرف اولا عاوز ايه وده واضح من كلامك عاوز ترجع فى حضن ابوك وتعيش فى بيته  تمام
> لازم كمان تعرف انت خرجت ليه ؟ بقصد يعنى تعرف الخطية فى حياتك ايه هى ايه سبب بعدك عن المسيح اى شر فعلته بعدك عن ربنا !
> اذا عرفت مصدر الخطية وايه هى وبعدت عنها كده يبقا ابتديت فعلا طريق الرجوع لربنا
> ثانيا اخى كلنا بنتعلم مهما كبرنا ومهما عليت قامتنا الروحية كلنا بنتعلم  ازاى تزيد نفسك معرفه اقرا كتير واسأل اكتر ومتتكسفش انك تسأل  انا واحده من الناس دخلت المنتدى هنا عن طريق الصدفة لانى كنت ببحث عن اجابا  لاسئلة بتدور فى ذهنى  وابتديت اسأل واسأل ولسه بسأل وبقرأ اسئلة الاخرين والاجابة عليها وبستفيد ومع الوقت بشعر انى بتعلم وبعرف اكتر
> ...



الخطية فى حياتى ايه هى!!! دا انا حافظها 
مصدر الخطية عندى حاجتين، حاجه مقدرش اغيرها بايدى و حاجه مفروضه عليا
انا مش عارف افهمكم قصدى او يمكن شوشو واقف فوق دماغى عشان مقدرش اشرحلكم قصدى
فعلا مش عارف اقول ايه او افهمكم ازاى
انا متشكر جدا على تعبكم  ومححبتكم
يمكن فى يوم شوشو يكون نايم و سايبنى اعرف اقولكم انا قصدى ايه و افهمكم قد ايه انا بموت يوم عن يوم
اسف على تضييع وقتكم
​


aymonded قال:


> ----- *ملحوظة مهمة* -----​ *
> أخي الحبيب لو انتظرت تلاقي اللي يشجعك على ان تصلي وتعود للكنيسة عمرك لا هاتعود ولا هاتصلي، فمن حين لآخر سيأتي وقت أنك تشتاق لله وللصلاة والرجوع للكنيسة والتناول وقراءة كلمة الله، لكن الاشتياق بعد فترة الإحساس والحاجة إليه هاتعبر لأنك منتظر العودة عن طريق أنك تتعرف عىل شخص يسألك ويشجعك (طبعاً مش غلط في حد ذاته طبعاً، لكن الاتكال عليه هو الغلط الكبير)، لكن الاشتياق اللي عندك ده عمل الله فيك لأنه هو بيحركك نحوه، فقم الآن صلي واطلبه واذهب للقداس في اقرب وقت، ومن المهم زي الأخت العزيزة قالت لك أنك: تذكر من أين سقط وتتب وتعود للأعمال الروحية الأولى التي كنت تعملها.
> *​


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2016)

لا متتأسفش على طلبك انك ترجع لبيت ابوك بالعكس احنا فرحانين بيك وانت كمان لازم تكون مبسوط وتحاول تساعد نفسك لان اللى جواك ده صوت الروح القدس بيصحيك وبيقولك فوق ويلا على بيت ابوك كفاية غربة 
انا عارفة احساسك ده زمان كنا بنلاقى مدرس الدين يقولنا اعملوا نوته واكتبوا مواعيد اعترافاتكم والتزمتوا بالقانون الروحى او لا  وكان فى افتقاد من الكنيسة سواء كانوا خدام او اب الاعتراف صدقنى كلنا مش انت بس مفتقدين الافتقاد ده لانه فى الكنايس حاليا  الافتقاد اصبح شبه معدوم او تقدر تقول بيكثفوا مجهودهم للناس اللى بضييع وظروفهم تبان صعبه 
ومع كترة الشعب فالكهنة مبيكونوا عارفين يهتموا بمين على حساب مين ..
لكن انا قريت  مشاركة استاذ ايمن وفعلا مقتنعة بكلامه انك لازم انت تكون رقيب على نفسك وتكون دافع لنفسك انك تلتزم بصلاتك وانجيلك وحضور قداسك  ..
اسمع بس الكلام وابعد فترة عن الخطية ومصدرها وانت هتلاقى الروح القدس جواك منبه بتنبهك وقت القداس ووقت الاعتراف لان من كثرة خطايانا وبعدنا عن حضن رب المجد يسوع الروح القدس اللى جوانا بينطفى ومبيكونش جوانا الدافع والتنبيه والتوبيخ عند الخطأ
ربنا يكون معاك ويحافظ عليك ويبعد عنك  الشيطان وكل مؤامراته الشريرة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مارس 2016)

منور من جديد-- فعلا انا  فاكرا  طبعا انك بتيجى كام يوم و تغيب شهووووووووووووووور\
تروح و ترجع بنفس المشكله تقريبا
 طيب جرب كدا تفضل هنا 
عندنا مواضيع كتير هنا مفيده-- 
كتير بنفتح مناقشات و اسئله-- حتى لو مشاركتش فى الاسئله و الاجابه كفايا انك بتشوف السؤال و تقراء الرد عليه ..
ممكن عماد المسيحى يكون عنده صديق مسيحى ساكن جنبه  و يتفق معاه يروحوا كل اسبوع مع بعض الكنيسه و الاجتماع !
 انا عملت كدا-- كنت بكسل كل يوم أحد اروح الكنيسه-- لقيت زميله ليا بتروح--  اتفقت معاها انى اروح معاها كل يوم حد و نتابع بعض--
بقيت مروحش اجى القاها جايالى المكتب بتقول لى فيه ايه الشطان كسب ولا ايه 
اقول لهل ايوا كسب المرادى للاسف-- و بتشجع و اروح المره الى بعدها--




 يعنى نشكر ربنا انه شغال جواك و عمال يزوء فيك انك ترجع--






نصيحه بئا ابدا بالكلام معاه-- اتكلم كتير-- اتكلم طول الوقت و فى اى وقت--
 اتكلم فى كل حاجه و فى اى حاجه
 حتى لو حاجه شايفها تافها
يعنى سايق العربيه اتنرفزت من عربيه كسرت عليك لو شتمت-- افتكر انه قاعد جنبك -- اعتزر له و قول له ساعدنى المره الجايه امسك لسانى--
لو  زايد فى الوزن و عايز تخس -- كلمه هو و قول له يا رب ساعدنى اقفل بقى شويه  عايز اخس-- شجعنى يا رب--




عيش معاه-- خد رائيه احكى معاه-- شغل فى عربيتك ترانيم - رنم  له-- 
 مش لازم تبقى قدام الناس عماد المسيحى المهم تبقى قدامه هو عماد ابنه
 انا عن نفسى بيقولو  عليا فى الشغل:
 حبوا دى مسلم ارثوزوكس-- حبو دى شويه و تحول !
 تخيل --و عادى جدا  و لا يفرق معايا يقولوا حبو المسيحيه و لا حبوا المسلمه الارثوزوكس و لا حبو الكافره ههههههههههه يقولوا الى يقولوا-- المهم انا عند ربى ايه؟ بنته و لا مش بنته--


محدش عارف انا صايمه و لا مش صايمه -- محدش عارف انا بصلى و لا مش بصلى   كتير  قدام الناس ملقبين بالمسيحين لكنهم عايشين تقوس فقط و مش عايشين حياه شركه مع يسوع
ابداء قول صباح الخير ابدا قول تصبح على خير يا رب-- ابداء اشكر كل يوم على اى حاجه-- فيه موضوع هنا للشكر --ادخل كل يوم و اكتب  له كلمه شكر على شىء فى حياتك


----------



## aymonded (15 مارس 2016)

أخي الحبيب صدقني انا فاهم قصدك ومش قصدي أقول ان طلبك خكأ في ذاته، لكن قد يكون صعب في هذه الأيام لظروف كتير، لكن اتكل على الرب بكل قلبك وابدأ ولو بداية بسيطة، الابن الضال رجع إلى نفسه وقال أقوم الآن واذهب إلى أبي، سيبك من النوتة الروحية وحتى المشاركة مع إنسان مع أنها ضرورية مش ملغية، لكن طالما في قلبك حركة نحو الله انتهزها ولا تتركها تعبر عليك لأن ده حركة الروح القدس، ولا تتأسف على أو الأوقات اللي ضاعت بل قم الآن في تلك اللحظة والساعة أرفع قلبك وامسك في الله لأن الطريق الروحي يتلخص في كلمتين (مش هاسيبك) ده كل الطريق الروحي من جهتنا احنا، والله بيكمل الباقي لأن هو اللي بيغير القلب من الداخل، أحنا فقط مش هانسيبه، لأنه مكتوب: تعلق بي أنجيه، ومن طول الأيام اشبعه واُريه خلاصي، ده كل الطريق الروحي باختصار وتركيز.
 
لما كنا في الطفولة كنا نعتمد على اشياء خارجية نوتة روحية وخلافه، الله بيشيل هذه الاحتياجات علشان يخلي النفس انها ترتفع فوق كل هذه الأشياء لتتكل عليه وحده وتعمل بإرادتها الحرة بإخلاص وتتجه إليه تاركه كل حياتتها القديمة ورائها ولا تفكر فيها قط، فاترك ورائك كل ما سبق تماماً واتجه نحو العلي بكل قلبك، واعتمد عليه وحده بالتمام، لأن ده بداية النضوج الروحي والخروج عن الطفولة الروحية التي بدأت بيها زمان، ودية مش خبرتك لوحدك يا غالي دية خبرة كل رجال الله في الطريق الروحي السليم، في البداية نوتة روحية وسند بعض الناس وفي النمو لا توجد تعزية أو سند ويتم رفع كل شيء للدخول في عمق الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة والاتكال على الله في كل الأحوال، وتشدد وتشجع انتظر الرب لأنه سيرسل لك معين لكن في الوقت المناسب بعد ~أن تتحرك ولا تفكر في ايام الطفولة السابقة بل لكي تتقدم خطوة للأمام لها شكل ىخر وعمق آخر وقوة أخرى ثابتة غير متزعزعة.​


----------



## Vanishing_Son (15 مارس 2016)

*انا من اول ما وصلت المكتب وانا عندى تندر بعيد عنكم كدا 600 لوحة هندسية اى نوت والجو حر وطالع عينى بس لما قريت كلامكم انا بقالى حوالى نص ساعة عمال اطنطط و اضحك ومبسوط جدا (ربنا يخلينى ليكم يارب  )
انا مش هاخد اقباس عشان الكلام ميكونش كتير اوى و ممل وابقى رخم.
ميس Soul
بشكرك على كلامك جدا و ربنا يخليكى ليا
للاسف مفيش اى افتقاد لناس بتضييع او ناس بتقع (دى وجهه نظرى) انا بشوف فى الافتقاد فى الكنيسة للناس اللى بتروح الكنيسة الناس اللى فى بيت ابوها و مش محتاجه اصلا تعزيه (انا اسمى اتشال من كشف الافتقاد من سنين مع ان اللى ساكن بعدى بـ 3 بيوت معلم الكنيسة و قصاده الارشدياكون و بعدهم امين الخدام)ايوة كل دول فى مكان واحد بعيد عنى بـ 3 بيوت او 5 على اكتر تقدير والجميل ان مفيش حد فيهم عارف اسمى لحد دلوقتى وانا عرفتهم صدفه من خلال شغلى (مش بلوم حد نهائى) بس الكنيسة اتغيرت دا شىء اكيد.
انا مش محتاج رقيب يا سيدتى الجميلة انا محتاج صديق محتاج مشاركة...
اختى و صديقتى واجمل انسانه فى الكون كله احبو (كل سنة وعيد ام وانتى طيبة)
انا بتمنى انى افضل هنا طول عمرى
عماد المسيحى مش قصدى اسم (لمعلوماتك انا كله بيقولى امتى هتحول و عارف فى الدين بتاعنا اكتر مننا و انت مسلم و بتضحك علينا و كلام كتير) بس الفكره ان عماد المسيحى مكنش اسم وبس ودا اللى انا عايزه مش الاسم لكن انا.
ودا اللى قصدى عليه يا احبو حد يقولى ما تيجى نتناول حد يقولى ايه هو كسب النهارده
بصوا انا هاحاول اشرحلكم فكره بسيطة
دلوقتى فى كل العالم فى الاغانى عربى انجليزى هندى ميكى ماوس هتلاقى كل واحد بيكلم حبيبه و بيشتكى فراقه و غربته (بغض النظر عن الدوشة اللى اسمها اغانى دلوقتى).
بس هى دا الفكره فى علم النفس بيقولوا كدا
الانسان مش بيتكلم عن السعاده الانسان بيعيشها و معندوش وقت يحكى عنها، عنده وقت يشكى حزنه و وحدته بس.
انا بقى العكس انا عايز احكى عن ابويا انا عايز اتكلم عن ابويا انا عايز اعيش مع ابويا انا مش بعرف اعيش لوحدى دى مشكلتى انا لسه عيل (انا لحد دلوقتى بقول عشان ربنا يخليك يارب وعشان خاطر ربنا يارب)
الصديقة اللى جنبك اللى بتعدى عليكى دى مش عندى، دى اللى انا عايزها عايز الله محبه
دا انا تليفونى فيه 412 اسم فيه 2 مسيحين بيبعتولى كل سنه وانت طيب فى راس السنه وبس
العقل الفاضى معمل للشيطان 
دا مصدر خطيتى عشان كدا عايز اتكلم واتكلم واضحك واهرج واحكى واشارك مش عايز اكلم الناس اللى فى العالم عشان تعبت خلاص
استاذى و انكلى العزيز ايموند
كلامك صح و انا عارفه بس المشكله انى عارفه كويس جدا.
للاسف انا فى شغلى و حياتى العملية قيادى جدا و اكاد اكون متحكم جدا كمان
لكن فى الحياة الروحية انا بحب استخبى وراء كدا و اسمع الناس بتتكلم عن ابويا و لما حد ينسى كلمة اقوم كدا
واقوله استنى واعمل صابونة بقى وافضل ارغى ارغى لحد لما الناس تزهق
صدقنى حاولت كتير اروح لوحدى  واعيش مع نفسى وبس ومقدرتش
حياتى الروحية توقفت وانا فى اولى اعدادى ومقدرش انط بين يوم وليلة لاجتماع الخرجين (حاولت صدقنى) ولما سالتهم كام سؤال لاقيت الناس فى كوكب تانى مع المسيح وانا لسه على الارض وواضح ان الكنيسة مش عايزه تدى الجنسية لناس جديدة (او الخدام والشباب بقوا احزاب مع بعض كل مجموعة مش محتاجه حد جديد).
مش عارف اقول ايه تانى بس انا هاحاول افضل هنا.
يمكن شوشو ينام و يسيبنى شوية عامل زى المسجون اللى مستنى زيارة ابوه عشان يترمى فى حضنه.
تعرفوا انى ما بصدق الاقى عميل عندى مسيحى عشان افضل اهزر واضحك معاهم*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مارس 2016)

و انت طيب  اشكرك على محبتك الكبيره  اوى دى
 الصديقه الى بتعدى عليا دى انا الى روحت ليها--
روحت الكنيسه  شوفتها هناك روحت رايحا لها المكتب و متفقه معاها--
و عندى صديقه تانيه فى اسكندريه بردوا بلاقيها بتكلمنى الاحد الصبح و تقول لى نفس الجمله هااا روحتى و لا الشطان كسب ههههههههههههه اقول لها كسب ههههههههههه
تقول لى كسبنى انا كمان -- بس كدا مينفعش تعالى نكسبه المره الجايه-- هنكسبه لو صلينا السبت بليل و طلبنا من يسوع يخلينا نكسبه  
 يعنى قاصدى اقول لك انزل-- روح الكنيسه -- شوف  الى ساكن قبلك او بعدك ب3 او 5 شوارع او عمارات ...
 اعتقد زملتى دى مكنتش هتيجى تقول لى اى شىء و لا تشجعنى-- بقالنا سنين  عمرى ما كنت افكر اروح الصبح قبل الشغل و لا هى حتى كانت بتقول شىء رغم انها مواظبه
 بس لما قررت اروح و عملتها مرتين تلاته حضرت قداس الصبح يوم الاحد و اتناولت و شوفتها هناك لقيتها اخدت بالها منى و باقت تتابع.
كتير ناس بتكون مش حابه تدايئك بتبقى فاكره انك معندكش استعداد و ممكن ترفض لو قالت لك تعاله-- و لو ضغتط عليك ممكن تروح مره اتنين و تبعد-- علشان كدا يمكن كتير مش بيحاول-- لكن لما يشوف اقل استعداد بيبداء يشجعك و يتشجع بيك--


و عايزا اقول لك حاجه- فعلا بيتشجع هو نفسه بيك- انت الطفل الى واقف على الارض ممكن تبقى انت سبب فى اشعال الروح فى الخدام من جديد..
 هما كمان بشر الانسان بيمر بمراحل كتير فى حياته  حبه فووق و حبه تحت 
 ممكن يبقى طول عمره  متربى فى الكنيسه و تناول و اجتماعات و قداسات لكن  بتيجى فطره بتبقى جواه الروح مطفيه-- 
مش عارفا اشرح لك-- يعنى زى كدا الى مولود و فى يده معلقه دهب و طول الوقت معاه مش حاسس بقيمتها اوى
 لكن يجى واحد و يدور و يبحث و يعرف القيمه و يروح بكل حماس علشان ياخدها او يشتريها-- ساعتها بيعرف قيمتها اوى و جواه شعله الفرح انها باقت معاه بتبقى كبيره--
و كمان الى كانت معاه و ضاعت منه و بيرجع تانى يدور و يقلب الدنيا عليها علشان يلاقيها..
 هو لما يشوف فرحتك و النار فيك بيبدا من جديد يتشجع و يتنشط بيك 


اهو عندك فرصه تتكلم عنه هنا  صدعنا بئاااا-- انزل بمواضيع و اسئله-- انزل بكتابات له
 طلع الى جواك
 اشكره  و شاركنا بشكرك له -- صليله و شاركنا صلوتك-
 *ربنا معاك و يباركك*


----------



## soul & life (16 مارس 2016)

أنا مع حبوا  انت خليك مواظب على دخولك هنا ومع الوقت هتكون معروف وليك اصحاب وهتستفاد من المواضيع الروحية والاجتماعية المسيحية ومفيش مانع برضه تصدعنا ^_^وتسأل عن اى حاجة محيراك سواء روحية او اى حاجة هنستمتع بوجودك وسطنا 
بالنسبة للى بيحصل فى الكنايس ده مش فى كنيستك بس مع الاسف كلنا بنعانى من اللى حكيته وانا تحديدا عنيت منه كتير ومازلت  بعتبر المنتدى هنا كنيستى على النت  ودايما بقول كده المنتدى كنيستنا على النت واول مدخلت هنا برضو لقيت مجموعات وناس اصحاب بس الميزة هنا انك لما تكون جديد هتلاقى اللى يرحب بيك ولما تسأل هتلاقى اللى يجاوبك ولو محتاج مساعدة هتلاقى اللى يساعدك ويوقف جانبك   وبنفتقد الكل على اد ما ربنا بيقدرنا  ...
اعتبر الكنيسة والاجتماعات هنا وده مؤقت لحد متصفى روحك وتستعد للاعتراف والتناول 
ربنا  يسعدك ويسندك عماد


----------



## أَمَة (16 مارس 2016)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> *انا من اول ما وصلت المكتب وانا عندى تندر بعيد عنكم كدا 600 لوحة هندسية اى نوت والجو حر وطالع عينى بس لما قريت كلامكم انا بقالى حوالى نص ساعة عمال اطنطط و اضحك ومبسوط جدا (ربنا يخلينى ليكم يارب  )
> *



ما أجمل أن يلتقي الأخوة على المحبة كما حصل في موضوعك أيها الإبن العزيز vanishing_son، هذا الاسم الذي سيكون لي تعليق عليه.

 أولا أنا مبسوطة لأنك مبسوط بسبب تفاعل الأعضاء المباركين معك وردودهم عليك.

لقد لاحظت في موضوعك وفي مواضيعك القديمة أن مشكلتك واحدة ولم تتغير. كأنك تريد أن تعود إلى الكنيسة وتريد أن ترتمي في أحضان الرب لكي تحصل على الفرفشة والهزار. مفهوم خاطئ.  الفرفشة والهزار زائلان وتأثيرهما مؤقت وسطحي ولا يشبعان الجوع الروحي الذي لا نجده إلا مع الرب عندما نخصص وقتا للمواظبة على الصلاة في البيت ونلتزم في حضور القداسات والتناول من جسد ودم الرب. 

تلوم الآخرين على ابتعادك وكأنك ضحية إهمال الآخرين لك. تتذكر طفولتك وتتمنى أن تعود تلك الأيام، وقد نسيت أنك الآن إنسان بالغ لا يجب أن ينتظر إطراء الآخرين لكي يحفزوه على عمل ما يجب عمله. فزمام أمرك الآن في يدك وليس في يد الآخرين، وخصوصا إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بشيء شخصي كموضوع الخلاص والعودة إلى أحضان الآب السماوي. هذا ليس بالأمر الصعب إذا أدركنا أن أبينا السماوي منتظر عودة أبناءه الضالين. كل المطلوب منا هو أن نرجع إلى نفسنا ونأخذ الخطوة للذهاب اليه، كما فعل الإبن الضال الذي نقرأ قصته في إنجيل لوقا الأصحاح 15 :


17. فَرَجَعَ إِلَى نَفْسِهِ وَقَالَ: كَمْ مِنْ أَجِيرٍ لأَبِي يَفْضُلُ عَنْهُ الْخُبْزُ وَأَنَا أَهْلِكُ جُوعاً!
18. أَقُومُ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَقُولُ لَهُ: يَا أَبِي أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقُدَّامَكَ
__________

أرجو أن تأخذ كلامي التالي على أنه نقد بناء أقوله لكل إنسان احب له الأفضل. 

كثيرا ما نسمع أن على الإنسان أن يفكر بالإيجاب، لأن ذلك ينعكس على نفسيته وتصرفاته بشكل بناء. أرى أنك فعلت العكس في اختيار اسمك وتوقيعك وتدليعك لعدو خلاصك:

اسمك (بعد ترجمته إلى العربية): "الابن الزائل أو- في طريق الزوال"
 اسم لا يليق بأبناء الرجاء والقيامة.

توقيعك (أيضا بعد ترجمته إلى العربية): :إذا كان الجهل نعيما ... من الحماقة أن تكون حكيما"
قولا مخالفا لحكمة الرب. كيف يكون الجهل نعيما والحكمة حماقة ولدينا في الكتاب المقدس سفرا كاملا عن الحكمة!!! ليتك تقرأه.

دلعت عدو الخير  وسميته بـِ "شوشو".
أنا عارفة أنك لست وحدك من أستعمل هذه التسمية للشيطان لأني قرأتها كثيرا من قبل. ولكن، هل سألت نفسك أنت الراشد والبالغ، قبل أن تردد ما يقوله الآخرون، هل يليق أن نطلق على الشيطان اسم دلع كأنه شخص مقرب لنا؟ 
الجواب: طبعا لا يليق، بل الخطر أننا نداعب الشيطان من حيث لا ندري. 

والرب يكون معك.


----------



## Vanishing_Son (17 مارس 2016)

ياه هو دا الكلام
اولاً انا اسف جداً جداً لو قولت او هاقول اى كلمة هتجرح حضرتك، وياريت لو حد من المشرفين شاف كلامى فى اى غلط او اساءة يمسح البوست.
ثانياً انا بشكر حضرتك جدا على انك رديتى على الموضوع و ياريت تسمعينى بدون اى زعل و لو غلط فى حقك فعلا هيكون من غير قصد و تقدرى تمسحى البوست كله.
انا مش بعرف اخد اقتباس قطع فانا هاكتب كل كلمة لحضرتك وتحتها تعليقى

"لقد لاحظت في موضوعك وفي مواضيعك القديمة أن مشكلتك واحدة ولم تتغير. كأنك تريد أن تعود إلى الكنيسة وتريد أن ترتمي في أحضان الرب لكي تحصل على الفرفشة والهزار. مفهوم خاطئ. الفرفشة والهزار زائلان وتأثيرهما مؤقت وسطحي ولا يشبعان الجوع الروحي الذي لا نجده إلا مع الرب عندما نخصص وقتا للمواظبة على الصلاة في البيت ونلتزم في حضور القداسات والتناول من جسد ودم الرب."

فرفشة وهزار..
حضرتك لو اتفرجتى على مسلسل "Friends" فانا كل اصحابى بيقولوا لى انى تشاندلر
السعاده اللى انا فيها مش فرفشة وهزار انا طول اليوم فى شغلى و البيت و اصحابى حنفية نكت و تهكم و ضحك و كل اصحابى لما بيجوا يخرجوا لازم يتصلوا بيا ولو انا مشغول ممكن ياجلوا الخروجه عشانى(للأسف كلهم من العالم مفيش حد من بيت ابويا).
فى الكتاب مكتوب (وحضرتك تعرفى الكتاب اكتر منى)
"ام ثمر الروح فاهو محبة فرح سلام"

"تلوم الآخرين على ابتعادك وكأنك ضحية إهمال الآخرين لك. تتذكر طفولتك وتتمنى أن تعود تلك الأيام، وقد نسيت أنك الآن إنسان بالغ لا يجب أن ينتظر إطراء الآخرين لكي يحفزوه على عمل ما يجب عمله. فزمام أمرك الآن في يدك وليس في يد الآخرين، وخصوصا إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بشيء شخصي كموضوع الخلاص والعودة إلى أحضان الآب السماوي. هذا ليس بالأمر الصعب إذا أدركنا أن أبينا السماوي منتظر عودة أبناءه الضالين. كل المطلوب منا هو أن نرجع إلى نفسنا ونأخذ الخطوة للذهاب اليه، كما فعل الإبن الضال الذي نقرأ قصته في إنجيل لوقا"

الوم الاخرين!!! (دا شىء جديد عليا بصراحة)
اقول لحضرتك الوم الاخرين(عشان اتكلمت عن الكنسية و الافتقاد؟!!)
اقول لحضرتك على تجربة شخصية وانا فى اولى ثانوى عرفت ان شخص هسيب المسيح و يروح للناس التانيين، لما روحت الكنيسة بقول لاب اعترافى من وانا فى 5 ابتدائى لو سمحت تعالى معايا ننقذ الشخص دا (والانقاذ اننا ناخده من البيت بس عشان لما الناس دى تيجى مش تلاقيه لحد لما نعرف حصل و نقنعه يرجع) رد وقال يا عماد انت عزلت وبقيت تبع دايرة تانيه مش تبع الكنيسة دى!!!!!
انا مش بلوم حد ولا حتى شوشو (سورى قصدى الشيطان) انا نفسى اختارت بنفسى كل خطوة فى حياتى.
مش عارف ايه فى كلامى كان لوم للاخرين؟؟!! (فى وعظة للباب شنودة سنة 1984 عن الخدمة يايت تحاولى تسمعيها).

"كثيرا ما نسمع أن على الإنسان أن يفكر بالإيجاب، لأن ذلك ينعكس على نفسيته وتصرفاته بشكل بناء. أرى أنك فعلت العكس في اختيار اسمك وتوقيعك وتدليعك لعدو خلاصك:

اسمك (بعد ترجمته إلى العربية): "الابن الزائل أو- في طريق الزوال"
اسم لا يليق بأبناء الرجاء والقيامة."

اسف يا تاسونى بس اسم Vanishing Son
يعنى الابن الضال و هى اسم مركب ملوش ترجمه حرفياً لانه اسم اسطورة يابانية بتحكى عن شخص و قصه عجبانى جدا ممكن ابقى احكيها بعدين.

"توقيعك (أيضا بعد ترجمته إلى العربية): :إذا كان الجهل نعيم ... من الحماقة أن تكون حكيما"
قولا مخالفا لحكمة الرب. كيف يكون الجهل نعيما والحكمة حماقة ولدينا في الكتاب المقدس سفرا كاملا عن الحكمة!!! ليتك تقرأه."

بالنسبة لتوقيع دا حضرتك مثل قديم جدا بيقول "الجهل نعمة.." ودى حقيقة
الكتاب بيقول  رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية - الإصحاح الثامن "بل لم اعرف الخطية الا بالناموس. فانني لم اعرف الشهوة لو لم يقل الناموس لا تشته."
عشان كدا ابونا بيقول اغفر يارب خطايا الجهالة (لان فى خطايا بنعملها منعرفش انها خطية).

""دلعت عدو الخير وسميته بـِ "شوشو".
أنا عارفة أنك لست وحدك من أستعمل هذه التسمية للشيطان لأني قرأتها كثيرا من قبل. ولكن، هل سألت نفسك أنت الراشد والبالغ، قبل أن تردد ما يقوله الآخرون، هل يليق أن نطلق على الشيطان اسم دلع كأنه شخص مقرب لنا؟
الجواب: طبعا لا يليق، بل الخطر أننا نداعب الشيطان من حيث لا ندري. ""


ودى اهم نقطة وزى ما قولتى حضرتك انا بقولك
أرجو أن تأخذ كلامي التالي على أنه نقد بناء أقوله لكل إنسان احب له الأفضل.
بس انا كلامى مش بناء اد ما هو شكر كبير جدا و تقدير جدا لحضرتك
لان دا اللى بحاول اقوله هنا من سنين من اول ما اشتركت لحد دلوقتى و مش عارف افهمه لحد
(ارجوكى عشان خاطر ربنا متزعليش من اى كلمه و لو غلط فى حقك بدون قصد صلى لضعفى)
اولاً: اعتقد ان اكبر خطية عند حضرتك هتبقى انك كرهتى حد فى سرك و ابتسمتى له
وهو دا اللى قصدى عليه حضرتك فى بيت ابوكى من صغرك عايشة و مبسوطة مشوفتيش العالم فا بالتالى كلامك هيكون صعب عليا شوية وكلامى هيكون صعب عليكى شوية
استاذتى العزيزة حضرتك اتولدتى مسيحية وعايشة مسيحية و90% اعتقد ان اخوكى خادم و اختك خادمة ووالدك والدتك خدام ان مكانش والدك كاهن، انا بقى اتولدت مسيحى اسما وبس و اختارت المسيح بنفسى وعشت المسيح بنفسى وسط عالم صعب يكون فى مسيحين بس ربنا يخليلى امى و ابويا خلونا نمسك فى المسيح على قد ما نقدر.
انتى بتثبتى وجهة نظرى وكلامى.
واسمحيلى بس ليا تعليقين بدون زعل
اسم حضرتك أمة : و دا اختلاف وجهة نظر بينى وبينك انا مش عبد انا ابن ملك هو قال كدا انا جيت لاولادى ويمكن دا الفرق بينا وبينا ناس تانيه بتعبد عشان تدخل الجنة (الحديقة يعنى).
احنا وصف الملكوت عندنا بكلمتين بس يعاين الابرار الله ويبصرونه
يعنى كل الدنيا دى عشان اشوف حبيبى عشان اشوف ابويا عشان اكون جنبه
انا طفل ودى حقيقة مش واقف عند الطفولة (انا فى شغلى ناجح وليا اسم و معروف وناس كتير بتاخر رأى فى مشاكل كتير جدا). بالنسبة للعالم فانا ابن العالم من الدرجه الاولى للاسف.
بس انا طفل فى حياتى الروحية، انا نفسى اصلى مش انى امسك الاجبية ولا انى اقف اقول يارب
انا نفسى اصلى يعنى اعيش
مش هاعرف اوصفلك حياتى بطريقة تفهميها بس ممكن اقربها شوية
هو زى كدا ما ابونا قالى الحياة مع المسيح زى الشيكولاته فى ناس بتحبها دارى ميلك وناس بتحبها كاكاو وناس بتحب بزور الشيكولاتة، لكن كل دول لما بياكلوا الشيكولاتة اول مره فى حياتهم ويحبوها لما بياكلوا فلفل او خل بيفتكروا طعم الشيكولاته
انا بدلع شوشو (الشيطان يعنى) طبعا دا اكيد دا شوشو مش بخاف منه ولا هاخاف منه بتمنى كل يوم يقف قصادى وجه لوجه بس هو جبان مش بيواجهنى، الكتاب قال الحرب ليست مع دم و لحم (للاسف) فا بيضحك عليا الرخم بس انا هارجع لابويا اكيد ومش هيعرف يضحك عليا تانى.
ومين اللى اطلق عليه دا انا اللى طلعت عليه الدلع دا اصلا هو قريب جدا منى طبعا دا بيبصلى فى الاكل كل ماجى اكل فول يقولى الفراخ وحشتنى يا صلاح(طفس اوى).
حضرتك اكبر مثال للى انا بقوله انتى فوق خالص وانا تحت خالص فى الطين وانتى من فوق بتزعقيلى وتقوليلى هدومك اتوسخت، ما دا اكيد انتى فوق فى البلكون فى بيت ابوكى مبسوطة
لو بعد الشر عنك نهائى يارب وقعتى فى يوم زى هتعرفى قصدى وحياتى ماشية ازاى.
ولا عايز افرفش و اهزر زى ما انتى فاكره انا فرحى حاجه تانية خالص
فرحى لما افضل طول اليوم اتكلم مع ابويا وعن ابويا واعرف الناس بيه ويشوفنى ابن ابويا
زى ما قولت لاختى احبوا عماد المسيحى مش كلمة
اسف اذا طولت عليكى كتير واسف جداً جداً لو جرحتك من غير قصد.


----------



## أَمَة (17 مارس 2016)

تأكد يا غالي أني لم أزعل من ردك فأنت لم تسيء لي وأنا لم أنزعج من أي كلمة قلتها. أنت عبرت عن مشاعرك تجاه مشاركتي، وهذا حقك. كما أنك عبرت بكل أدب، وهذا شيء جميل.   بالعكس أنا مبسوطة لأن مشاركتي جعلتك تقول أشياء كثيرة كان يجب أن تقولها. أكثر جملة مفيدة قلتها أنك لا تلوم أحدا بل انت اخترت بنفسك كل خطوة في حياتك. 



> انا مش بلوم حد ولا حتى شوشو (سورى قصدى الشيطان) انا نفسى اختارت بنفسى كل خطوة فى حياتى.



في هذه الجملة موجود المفتاح الذي تفتش عليه لتعود إلى أحضان الآب السماوي. أنت وحدك يجب أن تقرر وتختار العودة كما فعل الابن الضال. ولو اخترت تأكد أنك ستجد الرب الاله يسوع المسيح، الذي تجسد ومات من أجلك،  ليس في بانتظارك فقط بل باسطا يده لك لكي تمسك بها ليقودك إلى الآب السماوي، *لأنه هو الطريق والحق والحياة.*

أنا يا إبني لست فوق خالص ولا على البلكونة. ليس من إنسان يحيا ولا يخطئ. عندما أتوا إلى السيد المسيح بالمرأة الزانية لكي يدينها بالرجم، كان جوابه: "من منكم بلا خطية فليرمها أولا بحجر"... ماذا حصل؟ لم يجروء أحدهم على رميها بل بكتتهم ضمائرهم وانسحبوا واحد تلو الآخر (يوحنا 8)  

يا إبني كلنا خطأة وكلنا يعوزنا مجد الله. السيد المسيح وحده بدون خطية. 

تأكد أن كل خطية تغفر لمن يريد أن يتوب. ولكن ما هي التوبة. التوبة ليست شعورا بالندم ولا تحقيرا للذات، بل هي تغيير مسار حياتنا - أي العودة عن الطريق الخاطئ الذي كنا نسلكه إلى الطريق السليم  (u turn). وكم من المرات نجد أنفسنا وقد تهنا عن الطريق السليم وعلينا أن نعمل u turn .  لهذا، حياة التوبة هي عبارة عن نمو روحي مستمر حتى آخر يوم في حياة الذين يريدون أن يحيوا بالمسيح. 
________

عشان خاطرك. عندما سجلت في المنتدى كتبت موضوع تعارف قلت فيه لماذا اخترت اسمين: 



> اسمي أمة (بفتح الألف وفتح الميم وسكون التاء المربوطة)، وقد اخترت هذا الاسم تيمنا بتواضع والدة الله، العذراء، الفائقة القداسة، المجيدة مريم، عندما قالت للملاك: "... هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ. لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ..." (لوقا 1:38)


----------



## aymonded (17 مارس 2016)

*يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير وهو يتكلم عن ذبائح العهد القديم:
** [ فالذبيحة ينبغي أولاً ان تذبح بواسطة الكاهن، وتموت، ثم تقطع قطعاً وتملح، وبعد ذلك توضع على النار. فأن لم يذبح الكاهن الخروف أولاً ويموت، فإنه لا يُملح ولا يقرب كقربان محرقة للرب. هكذا نفسنا أيضاً ينبغي أن تأتي إلى المسيح رئيس الكهنة الحقيقي ليذبحها، وتموت عن هوى فكرها الخاص وعن حياة الخطية الشريرة التي كانت تعيشها قبلاً. يجب أن تخرج منها الحياة، حياة الأهواء الشريرة. كما أن الجسد إذا خرجت منه النفس يموت، ولا يعود يعيش بالحياة التي سبق ان عاشها، فلا يسمع ولا يمشي، كذلك المسيح رئيس كهنتنا السماوي - حينما يذبح نفسنا بنعمة قوته، ويُميتها عن العالم فأنها تموت عن حياة الشر التي كانت تعيشها، فلا تعود تسمع أو تتكلم أو يكون لها شركة وتوطن في ظلمة الخطيئة لأن حياتها - التي هي الأهواء الشريرة قد خرجت منها بواسطة النعمة. والرسول يصرح قائلاً "قد صلب العالم لي وأنا صلبت للعالم" [1].*

* فالنفس التي لا تزال تحيا في العالم وفي ظلام الخطيئة ولم تمات بواسطة المسيح ولا يزال روح الخبث في داخلها أعني نشاط ظلمة أهواء الشر، التي تتحكم فيها فإن هذه النفس لا تنتمي إلى جسد المسيح لا تنتمي إلى جسد النور، بل هي في الحقيقة جسد الظلمة ولا تزال جزءاً لا ينفصل من الظلمة، أما الذين لهم حياة روح النور، أعني قوة الروح القدس فإنهم جزء لا ينفصل من النور *

*لذلك فلنصلي لكي ننذبح بواسطة قوته ونموت عن عالم الظلمة الخبيث ولكي تموت فينا روح الخطية، لكي نلبس وننال حياة الروح السماوي، وننتقل من حيث الظلمة إلى نور المسيح، ولكي نستريح في الحياة إلى مدى الدهور. فكما ان المركبات تتسابق في الميدان والمركبة التي تسبق الأخرى تصير لها مانعاً وحاجزاً وعائقاً، حتى أنها لا تستطيع ان تتقدم وتصل إلى النصرة، وهكذا أيضاً سباق أفكار النفس والخطيئة في الانسان. فاذا حدث أن سبق فكر الخطيئة فانه يعوق النفس ويحجزها ويمنعها، حتى انها لا تستطيع ان تقترب إلى الله وتنال النصرة منه. ولكن حيث يركب الرب ويمسك بزمام النفس بيديه فانه دائماً يغلب لأنه بمهارة يدير ويقود مركبة النفس إلى ذهن سماوي ملهم كل حين. وهو - أي الرب - لا يحارب ضد الخبث إذ له دائماً القوة الفائقة والسلطان في نفسه، بل هو يصنع النصرة بنفسه ] [2]*​____________________
 [1] غلاطية 6 : 14.
 [2] (عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 1: 3 و9)​


----------



## Vanishing_Son (17 مارس 2016)

ربنا يخليكى ليا و يحفظك يارب ويفرح قلبك.

هو بس نقطة بسيطة سورى بس هطول عليكى شوية يا تاسونى، بس هاحاول افهم حضرتك قصدى بقصة بسيطة كدا.
فى بنت واقفة فى نص الكنيسة كدا وراسها وعيونها فى الارض و مليانة دموع.
وفى بنت فى نفس الوقت بتعدى من قدام الكنيسة وهى بتمد ومستعجله اوى و هى لابسة مينى ميكروجيب و حاطه ميكاب بهلوانى عظيم.
"الاثنين زناة"
الاثنين عايزين يتوبوا فعلاً.
الاثنين نفسهم يرجعوا بالزمن و يرفضوا كل شىء حصل.
الاثنين بيتمنوا انهم يفضلوا مع المسيح.
سؤالى اللى عارف اجابته: حضرتك هتحتضنى اللى فى الكنيسة اللى بتبكى و اللى دموعها غاسلة وشها.

اللى فى الشارع دى مين هيكلمها ولو كلمها وقالها المسيح (هيروح جرى شوشو ناطط فى ودنها ويقولها المسيح انتى فين وهو فين انتى مش شايفه لبسك انتى مش شايفه وشك انتى مش عارفه عملتى ايه من ساعة ).

انا مش معترض على كلامك يا تاسونى بالعكس عارف انه صح ومهم جدا جدا (بس مش فى المرحلة دى).

زى ما قولت من اول بوست مع احترامى لكل الناس مش عايز اسلوب وعظ.

لان ببساطة انا العالم لسه جوا لازم حد يقولى اشيله ازاى عشان اقبل كلام الوعظ مش يوعظنى عشان اشيله.

المرأة الزانية فى الكتاب المقدس كان ديما فى سؤال محديش رد عليا فيه بالنسبة ليها وكله بيقول سؤال عبثى بس هو مهم ليا
لو لم تمسك فى ذات الفعل ومحديش شافها كانت هتبكى؟!


انا بتشرف بمعرفة حضرتك و ردك على موضوعى ، بس فعلا زى ما اقال ابراهيم فى الكتاب بيننا وبينكم هوة عظيمة من يقدر ان يعبر
كلنا بالخطية ومفيش انسان كامل بس فى فرق بين لما يغلط ابن الملك وبين ابن البواب.


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 مارس 2016)

اوقات فى ناس بتكون عايشه عيده عن ربنا ومش فارق معاها حاجه 
وتتكلم معاها ولا انت هنا بالعكس بيردوا ببرود شديد
لكن انت مش بعيد عن ربنا ده ربنا عايش فى قلبك والدليل كلامك
بس هو وحشك علشان كده بدور عليه 
انت قولت مش عايز عظات لكن انت فكرتنى بعظه للبابا شنوده اسمعها ارجعوا الى ارجع اليكم فبيقوله نرجع ازاى لازم انت اللى ترجعنا 
وحاجه اخيره ربنا عايز قلبك وبس
 وانا شايفه انه متملك قلبك وفكرك كمان
ربنا يكون معاك دايما


----------



## Vanishing_Son (19 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> اوقات فى ناس بتكون عايشه عيده عن ربنا ومش فارق معاها حاجه
> وتتكلم معاها ولا انت هنا بالعكس بيردوا ببرود شديد
> لكن انت مش بعيد عن ربنا ده ربنا عايش فى قلبك والدليل كلامك
> بس هو وحشك علشان كده بدور عليه
> ...



ربنا يخليكى ليا يا ماريا
بس صدقينى الناس اللى مش فارق معاها حاجه دى، فارق معاها كتير اوى هو بس المشكلة بسيطة ان محديش عارف يوصلهم (وانا منهم)، لان كل الناس شايفة انها مش فارقه معاهم لكنها فارقة بكتير بس مينفعش تدخلى ديسكو عشان تصلى لازم الاول تعرفى ازاى تمنعى اللى فى الديسكو انه يروح عشان تقعدى معاه و تحاولى تخليه يصلى
وانا مش قريب خالص على فكره انا بس عشان شوشو ابو الكذابين فا انا عامل زى المحامى بعرف الوك لوك كويس و اتكلم مش اكتر

بشكرك على كلامك بس تأكدى ان كل اللى مش فارق معاهم دول هو فارق بس مش عارفين يقولوا لان كل واحد بيبصل على اللى عملوه مش بيبص على اللى جواهم


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 مارس 2016)

هو انا اتكلمت مع كذا حد من النوعيه دى اننا بنسمع عنهم  بلاوى
لكن لما بنكلمهم بيقولوا دا احنا
طيبين وحلوين واحسن من ناس كتير جوه الكنيسه 
علشان كده بقولك مش فارق معاهم 

ومازلت عند رأى عماد كلامك الحلو ده 
عن ربنا والمحبه الكبيره دى مش من فراغ ابدااااااااا


----------



## Vanishing_Son (20 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> هو انا اتكلمت مع كذا حد من النوعيه دى اننا بنسمع عنهم  بلاوى
> لكن لما بنكلمهم بيقولوا دا احنا
> طيبين وحلوين واحسن من ناس كتير جوه الكنيسه
> علشان كده بقولك مش فارق معاهم
> ...




*هى المشكلة فى كلمة بلاوى دى يا سيدتى الجميلة
مكتوب فى سفر الرؤيا ولا الكذابين فى اول كلمة مقالش زناة فى الاول ولا القاتلين
معظم الناس دول يا بيقولوا كدا من كسوفهم يا اما شوشو شغال فى دماغمهم
الفكرة فى طريقة الكلام معاهم و المعاملة (انا منهم فا عارف الحساسية اللى بيكونوا بيهم)
خصوصا لما حد فى الكنيسة بيكلهم بطريقة الوعظ .
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 مارس 2016)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> *هى المشكلة فى كلمة بلاوى دى يا سيدتى الجميلة
> مكتوب فى سفر الرؤيا ولا الكذابين فى اول كلمة مقالش زناة فى الاول ولا القاتلين
> معظم الناس دول يا بيقولوا كدا من كسوفهم يا اما شوشو شغال فى دماغمهم
> الفكرة فى طريقة الكلام معاهم و المعاملة (انا منهم فا عارف الحساسية اللى بيكونوا بيهم)
> ...



اكيد محتاجين صلاه قبل التعامل معاهم 
وبعدين كلنا خطاه وبنتوه وبرنجع تانى 
صدقنى اى حد دلوقتى مش عايز كلام 
مثالى وعظات عايز كلام واقعى فى اى موضوع على فكره 
العظات مش بتجيب نتيجه مع اى حد لانه كله كلام وبس 
ربنا يكون معاك عماد


----------



## Vanishing_Son (20 مارس 2016)

*اوه لآلآ 
فى حد متفق معايا دا شىء لا يصدقى بشر ولا بنى ادمينى
بس صدقينى فى الفكرة فى طريقة التعامل هى دى كل المشكلة*


----------

